# How's the Cutter lot looking?



## lib (Dec 24, 2001)

How's the lot looking for MY2003 cars right now? Are there still many 2002's sitting around?

I won't take a 2002... but I'm asking because I'm hopeful that I can take something off of the lot and not have to wait........


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

2003's haven't hit the West Coast yet. Maybe 2 more weeks?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *2003's haven't hit the West Coast yet. Maybe 2 more weeks? *


Our first 2003, a 530iA, is aboard the 10/6 boat...


----------



## lib (Dec 24, 2001)

Oof.. that's no fun. Long time to wait.

I was hoping to grab something off the lot to avoid renting a car.

This is the longest I've gone without having wheels.. luckily my brother is out of town so I have the use of his truck until I move west.

Ah well..


----------



## lib (Dec 24, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *
> 
> Our first 2003, a 530iA, is aboard the 10/6 boat... *


When do you expect the first mass delivery of cars for the lot?

Since it looks like you won't have them for quite some time, I guess I might as well order and give it the full wait.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Custom factory orders are THE BEST way to take advantage
of our Internet Special Program...

November/December is the peak delivery period for
all MY2003 vehicles...

What model are you interested in?
:dunno:


----------



## Franco Karzag (Apr 29, 2002)

If you want a price quote for a 2003 BMW factory order, contact me directly and I'll get one out to you. With the port strike going on, who knows when the 03 models will actually hit the dealers? 
Our 02 models are dwindling away.

Franco Karzag
Internet Sales Manager
Cutter Motors


----------



## lib (Dec 24, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *Custom factory orders are THE BEST way to take advantage
> of our Internet Special Program...
> 
> November/December is the peak delivery period for
> ...


It's sad to say, but that is something I am very flexible on. I'll take anything between the 325i and 330Ci.

I'm more picky about the thing being black and having the NAV.


----------



## lib (Dec 24, 2001)

Franco Karzag said:


> *If you want a price quote for a 2003 BMW factory order, contact me directly and I'll get one out to you. With the port strike going on, who knows when the 03 models will actually hit the dealers?
> Our 02 models are dwindling away.
> 
> Franco Karzag
> ...


Franco, I just sent you some email through the forum. I emailed Jon a little earlier and CC:d the bmw_sales address that was on the Cutter site. Your email is a little harder to find.. or I missed it.. :dunno:


----------

